# GOODTIMES IS GOING 2 SAN DIEGO JAN31



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

LOZANO &CHAIO IS INVITING EVERYBODY IN THE SO.CAL AREA TO GO DOWN TO THE STRRET FAME SHOP 4 A LIL BBQ & HOP OFF.GOODTIMES IS TAKING 2 HOPPERS TO REPRESENT THE BIG"GT".COME TO SAN DIEGO JANUARY 31,FOR A LIL FUN WHETHER U WIN,LOSE,OR TIE.

P.S.STEPHAN,GET THAT RED REGAL READY CAUSE IM COMING 4 U :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

SHIT "GOODTIMES" JUST MITE TAKE 3 ARE 4 HOPPERS TO PUT IT DOWN!!!!WE TAKEN OVER THIS 2010


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)

Dedicated Riderz will make that road trip :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 18 2010, 10:40 PM~16333849
> *SHIT "GOODTIMES" JUST MITE TAKE  3 ARE 4 HOPPERS TO PUT IT DOWN!!!!WE TAKEN OVER THIS 2010
> *


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 18 2010, 08:40 PM~16333849
> *SHIT "GOODTIMES" JUST MITE TAKE  3 ARE 4 HOPPERS TO PUT IT DOWN!!!!WE TAKEN OVER THIS 2010
> *


Sounds like a plan to me! GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!! uffin:    :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 18 2010, 09:40 PM~16333849
> *SHIT "GOODTIMES" JUST MITE TAKE  3 ARE 4 HOPPERS TO PUT IT DOWN!!!!WE TAKEN OVER THIS 2010
> *


SSSHHHH,I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA TELL THEM ONLY 2 HOPPERS BUT BRING 4-6 HOPPERS.NOW THEY MIGHT NOT SHOW UP BECAUSE NOW THEY KNOW THAT THEY ARE GONNA GET AMBUSHED BY THE GOODTIMERS FROM EVERY ANGLE.
NOW U HAVE THE CITY OF SAN DIEGO LIKE :dunno: hno: :wow: :loco: :run: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 18 2010, 09:40 PM~16333849
> *SHIT "GOODTIMES" JUST MITE TAKE  3 ARE 4 HOPPERS TO PUT IT DOWN!!!!WE TAKEN OVER THIS 2010
> *


THATS THE WAY FULLTIMERS DO IT


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:47 PM~16333975
> *THATS THE WAY FULLTIMERS DO IT
> *


NO NO NO.THATS THE WAY THE GOODTIMES DOES IT PERIOD


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16333934
> *SSSHHHH,I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA TELL THEM ONLY 2 HOPPERS BUT BRING 4-6 HOPPERS.NOW THEY MIGHT NOT SHOW UP BECAUSE NOW THEY KNOW THAT THEY ARE GONNA GET AMBUSHED BY THE GOODTIMERS FROM EVERY ANGLE.
> NOW U HAVE THE CITY OF SAN DIEGO LIKE :dunno:  hno:  :wow:  :loco:  :run:  :drama:  :sprint:
> *


im going for sure
count me in homie


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

DID SOMEBODY SAY ROAD TRIP COUNT ME IN :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

BIG JOHN BRING THAT FRESH MOTOR FOR ME HOMIE WHEN U COME DOWN HERE TO SAN DIEGO


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 18 2010, 09:48 PM~16333994
> *NO NO NO.THATS THE WAY THE GOODTIMES DOES IT PERIOD
> *


MAS PUTO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
KEEP ON PUSHING NEW MEXICO HAS YOUR BACK 24/7 PERRITO AND JOHNS 2


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16334032
> *BIG JOHN BRING THAT FRESH MOTOR FOR ME HOMIE WHEN U COME DOWN HERE TO SAN DIEGO
> *


YA I WILL!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

BBQ ASADA IM THERE YOU KNOW THAT!!!!!!! :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16333934
> *SSSHHHH,I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA TELL THEM ONLY 2 HOPPERS BUT BRING 4-6 HOPPERS.NOW THEY MIGHT NOT SHOW UP BECAUSE NOW THEY KNOW THAT THEY ARE GONNA GET AMBUSHED BY THE GOODTIMERS FROM EVERY ANGLE.
> NOW U HAVE THE CITY OF SAN DIEGO LIKE :dunno:  hno:  :wow:  :loco:  :run:  :drama:  :sprint:
> *


IM READY TO ROLL 
:ninja:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 18 2010, 09:51 PM~16334044
> *MAS PUTO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> KEEP ON PUSHING NEW MEXICO HAS YOUR  BACK 24/7 PERRITO AND JOHNS 2
> *


AND I GOT ALL THE GOODTIMES BACK TOO!!!!THATS HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE HOMIES!!!!


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)

POSSEEE UUPPP.....


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 18 2010, 10:51 PM~16334044
> *MAS PUTO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> KEEP ON PUSHING NEW MEXICO HAS YOUR  BACK 24/7 PERRITO AND JOHNS 2
> *


WHAT AM I CHOPPED LIVER :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16334145
> *WHAT AM I CHOPPED LIVER :biggrin:
> *


MY BAD PELON YOU 2 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 18 2010, 09:55 PM~16334120
> *AND I GOT ALL THE GOODTIMES BACK TOO!!!!THATS HOW ITS SUPPOSE TO BE HOMIES!!!!
> *


THAT WY YOU ARE HOME WITH US PERRITO


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

I.E chapter will be there :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1 LOW AZTEC_@Jan 18 2010, 10:58 PM~16334163
> *MY BAD PELON YOU 2  :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MELLOMAN (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jan 18 2010, 09:02 PM~16334201
> *I.E chapter will be there :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 09:04 PM~16334238
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now is Goodtimes, I'm tired of all the bad times, I'll see U in San Diego for more Goodtimes :thumbsup:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRays805_@Jan 18 2010, 11:15 PM~16334424
> *Now is Goodtimes, I'm tired of all the bad times, I'll see U in San Diego for more Goodtimes :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

IS THAT MR X FROM SICKSIDE WHAT YOU DOING :dunno:


----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 18 2010, 09:19 PM~16334507
> *
> *


WHAT"S GOOD uffin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRays805_@Jan 18 2010, 11:22 PM~16334565
> *IS THAT MR X FROM SICKSIDE WHAT YOU DOING  :dunno:
> *


ANOTHER SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBER :biggrin: I HAD THAT BABY BLUE 62 AT JOHNS SHOP AWHILE BACK


----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 18 2010, 09:24 PM~16334610
> *ANOTHER SO. CAL CHAPTER MEMBER  :biggrin: I HAD THAT BABY BLUE 62 AT JOHNS SHOP AWHILE BACK
> *


YA THAT'S RIGHT I GOT MY CAR THER NOW AM MAKEING A COME BACK :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRays805_@Jan 18 2010, 11:29 PM~16334686
> *YA THAT'S RIGHT I GOT MY CAR THER NOW AM MAKEING A COME BACK  :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## BigRays805 (Oct 29, 2009)

WHAT'S UP MY BOY ARE YOU READY TO HAVE GOODTIME'S AND NOT BAD TIME'S :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 18 2010, 10:40 PM~16333849
> *SHIT "GOODTIMES" JUST MITE TAKE  3 ARE 4 HOPPERS TO PUT IT DOWN!!!!WE TAKEN OVER THIS 2010
> *



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :run: :run: :run: :run: :x:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

TTMFT GT PUSHEN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

COUNT ME IN IM GAME AND ROOM FOR 3 MORE G TIMERS :biggrin:


----------



## JUST US (Dec 24, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 12:25 AM~16335895
> *COUNT ME IN IM GAME AND ROOM FOR 3 MORE G TIMERS  :biggrin:
> *


im game wat up big dog :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ELCO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## ESESHARKY (Jul 16, 2009)

GET TO WORK BIG AL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*OOOHH YEA!! 
STRAIGHT GAME WILL BE COMING TO PLAY!!!!

BIG AL LETS DO THIS! I WANNA C THAT EL CO... BIG SAID IT! :biggrin: * :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

ELA WILL BE THERE NO DOUBT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 19 2010, 08:57 AM~16338039
> *;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ELCO;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :run: :boink: :boink: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Jan 19 2010, 10:16 AM~16338222
> *
> U GOT THAT*


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 09:56 PM~16334135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jose1904 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:wave: EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 18 2010, 09:57 PM~16334145
> *WHAT AM I CHOPPED LIVER :biggrin:
> *


no ur the bandolero.. primo keep it pushinn puro GOODTIMES.CC


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 19 2010, 01:42 PM~16340135
> *:wave:  EVERYBODY!!!
> *


WUTS GOOD HOMIE YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE ROOM FOR EVERYONE GOING ? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*THE GOODTIMES SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE . *


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 01:49 PM~16340217
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE ROOM FOR EVERYONE GOING ? :biggrin:
> *


*WE GOT V.I.P CON BOTTLES Y TODO. HAHAHHAHHA*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 19 2010, 01:50 PM~16340224
> *THE GOODTIMES  SGV CHAPTER WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE .
> *


SGV
SO CAL
818 RIDERS 
EAST LOS
I.E.
AND COUNTING :0


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 19 2010, 02:02 AM~16336304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 * LOVE US. DONT HATE US .. I SEE THE HATE IN UR EYES....*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 19 2010, 01:52 PM~16340241
> *WE GOT V.I.P  CON BOTTLES Y TODO. HAHAHHAHHA
> *


COUNT ME IN I GOT A BOTTLE OF HENNY AND PATRON AND 3 CASES OF BUD LIGHT


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 01:55 PM~16340270
> *COUNT ME IN I GOT A BOTTLE OF HENNY AND PATRON AND 3 CASES OF BUD LIGHT
> *


*THATS WHAT I CALL PURO PARIVA !!!! WE GOING TO HAVE IT CRACKINN ..
LOS ESPERAMOS .... :biggrin: :biggrin*:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 19 2010, 02:00 PM~16340324
> *THATS WHAT I CALL PURO PARIVA !!!! WE GOING TO HAVE IT CRACKINN ..
> LOS ESPERAMOS .... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 01:54 PM~16340264
> *SGV
> SO CAL
> 818 RIDERS
> ...


IM IN


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm: see you there


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 02:49 PM~16340217
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE ROOM FOR EVERYONE GOING ? :biggrin:
> *


SHIT SURE IS ALOT OF YOU GUYS... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WE PUTTING IT TOGETHER!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 19 2010, 02:27 PM~16340621
> *SHIT SURE IS ALOT OF YOU GUYS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    WE PUTTING IT TOGETHER!!
> *


WE ALSO DOWN 2 HELP HOMIE KEEP US POSTED THANKS  GT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 03:28 PM~16340633
> *WE ALSO DOWN 2 HELP HOMIE KEEP US POSTED THANKS   GT
> *


 :biggrin: ILL KEEP IT POSTED!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 19 2010, 02:27 PM~16340621
> *SHIT SURE IS ALOT OF YOU GUYS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    WE PUTTING IT TOGETHER!!
> *


WAT UP HOMIE :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*ILL BE THERE FO SHO.....COUNT ME IN G~TIMERS AND ILL BRING THE WEENIES AND BURGERS.....YOU KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN...ITS GOODTIMES CC SMASHEN ALL DAY LONG.....*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 19 2010, 03:33 PM~16340666
> *WAT UP HOMIE  :wave:
> *



CHILLEN DOGG WE GONNA HAVE TO BUST OUT ALL OF OUR GRILLS!!!! :happysad:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 19 2010, 03:01 PM~16340946
> *CHILLEN DOGG WE GONNA HAVE TO BUST OUT ALL OF OUR GRILLS!!!! :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 12:49 PM~16340217
> *WUTS GOOD HOMIE YOU GUYS GONNA HAVE ROOM FOR EVERYONE GOING ? :biggrin:
> *


you meen enough food!!!! :biggrin: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 03:13 PM~16341068
> *you meen enough food!!!! :biggrin:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


YEAH THAT 2 BUT US GOOD TIMERS NEVER COME EMPTY HANDED  GT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 02:16 PM~16341099
> *YEAH THAT 2 BUT US GOOD TIMERS NEVER COME EMPTY HANDED   GT
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 19 2010, 03:01 PM~16340946
> *CHILLEN DOGG WE GONNA HAVE TO BUST OUT ALL OF OUR GRILLS!!!! :happysad:
> *


YO CHAIO SET UP A PAYPAL ACCOUNT AND GET DONATIONS TO HELP WITH FOOD COST


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 03:16 PM~16341099
> *YEAH THAT 2 BUT US GOOD TIMERS NEVER COME EMPTY HANDED   GT
> *


  :biggrin: :h5: *QUE~NO....*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 03:18 PM~16341127
> *:h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUTS GOOD HAPPY


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 19 2010, 03:21 PM~16341168
> *  :biggrin:  :h5: QUE~NO....
> *


YOU READY CHUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Jan 19 2010, 04:19 PM~16341146
> *YO CHAIO SET UP A PAYPAL ACCOUNT AND GET DONATIONS TO HELP WITH FOOD COST
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 19 2010, 03:01 PM~16340946
> *CHILLEN DOGG WE GONNA HAVE TO BUST OUT ALL OF OUR GRILLS!!!! :happysad:
> *


BETTER START BUILDIN SOME OUT THAT LEFT OVER METAL LAYIN AROUND :roflmao:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 19 2010, 03:33 PM~16341354
> *BETTER START BUILDIN SOME OUT THAT LEFT OVER METAL LAYIN AROUND  :roflmao:
> *


AND IMA TELL UR CUTTY BIG ANDY TA ROLL SO U KNOW


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 19 2010, 03:22 PM~16341192
> *YOU READY CHUCKS  :biggrin:
> *


*YA SAVEZ BOBBY....BUT ARE THEY READY PERRITO FO THAT BIG GT....* :biggrin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRays805_@Jan 18 2010, 09:22 PM~16334565
> *IS THAT MR X FROM SICKSIDE WHAT YOU DOING  :dunno:
> *


oye oye


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 19 2010, 05:41 PM~16343042
> *YA SAVEZ BOBBY....BUT ARE THEY READY PERRITO FO THAT BIG GT.... :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :no:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jojo67_@Jan 19 2010, 08:32 PM~16345302
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Y-TEE (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 18 2010, 09:50 PM~16334032
> *BIG JOHN BRING THAT FRESH MOTOR FOR ME HOMIE WHEN U COME DOWN HERE TO SAN DIEGO
> *


ME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Jan 19 2010, 04:35 PM~16341376
> *AND IMA TELL UR CUTTY BIG ANDY TA ROLL SO U KNOW
> *


YEAH BRING HIM DOWN!!!!


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 19 2010, 11:40 PM~16348108
> *YEAH BRING HIM DOWN!!!!
> *


aight


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 20 2010, 01:23 PM~16352335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT  GT


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 20 2010, 12:23 PM~16352335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 *MIGHTY GT* :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 18 2010, 09:44 PM~16333934
> *SSSHHHH,I THOUGHT WE WERE GONNA TELL THEM ONLY 2 HOPPERS BUT BRING 4-6 HOPPERS.NOW THEY MIGHT NOT SHOW UP BECAUSE NOW THEY KNOW THAT THEY ARE GONNA GET AMBUSHED BY THE GOODTIMERS FROM EVERY ANGLE.
> NOW U HAVE THE CITY OF SAN DIEGO LIKE :dunno:  hno:  :wow:  :loco:  :run:  :drama:  :sprint:
> *



SUPER STARS</span> AND I GO BY THE NAME OF STEFEEZY!

AND I DON'T CARE IF U GUYS BRING 5-10 CARS, I GOT THREE CARS THAT WILL AND IS GOING TO GIVE ALL OF U A RUN FOR UR TRIP..

IT AIN'T THAT EASY TO BEAT STEFEEZY!!! :biggrin: 
ONE FOR BACK BUMPER JUAN... :drama:
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1259684980124.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ONE FOR ALEX.. :drama:
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1260257350967.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND ONE FOR BIG JOHN... :drama:
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1254355515870.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

I WILL BE WAITING FELLSZ!![/b][/size]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: GT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELLOMAN_@Jan 18 2010, 09:56 PM~16334135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 02:17 AM~16361074
> *PUT THAT ON THE VIDEO</span></span></span>*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 08:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

:rimshot: "SAN DIEGO SUPER CHOKERS" :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :guns: :guns: :around: :barf: :rant: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :run: :run:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's rite big "GT" and HOW HIGH ALL STARS coming at u homie don't trip see u soon !!!!!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 02:17 AM~16361074
> *SUPER STARS</span> AND I GO BY THE NAME OF STEFEEZY!
> 
> AND I DON'T CARE IF U GUYS BRING 5-10 CARS, I GOT THREE CARS THAT WILL AND IS GOING TO GIVE ALL OF U A RUN FOR UR TRIP..
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

 MIGHTY GT *


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DAM THAT DEEP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## Teamblowme602 (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 10:14 AM~16362887
> *:rimshot: "SAN DIEGO SUPER CHOKERS" :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> 
> 
> ...


dammmmmm


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 10:14 AM~16362887
> *:rimshot: "SAN DIEGO SUPER CHOKERS" :rimshot:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> 
> 
> ...


* U SAID WIN,LOSE OR TIE RIGHT.. WE CAN'T WIN THEM ALL.

AND DON'T TRIP I WILL MAKE SURE I MAKEUP THERE LOSE ON U WHEN U BRING THAT REGAL DOWN HERE!!
YADAMEAN...

AND TRUST ME PIMP, I DON'T TALK JUST TO HEAR MYSELF AND U KNOW DAAMN WELL MY CARS WILL BE THERE WORKING!!!

PS. I SAID IT ONCE AND I WILL SAY IT AGAIN...
IT AIN'T THAT EASY TO BEAT STEFEEZY!!* :nono:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 02:10 PM~16365255
> * U SAID WIN,LOSE OR TIE RIGHT.. WE CAN'T WIN THEM ALL.
> 
> AND DON'T TRIP I WILL MAKE SURE I MAKEUP THERE LOSE ON U WHEN U BRING THAT REGAL DOWN HERE!!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

THE 31st WILL ONLY BE A HOP THATS IT... NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC.... SO LEAVE YOUR SHOW CARS AT HOME...... HOPPERS ONLY... DONT WAIST THE SPACE.... LETS KEEP IT NICE AND SIMPLE.... :|


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

and all you guys sound like a bunch of gang bangers!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 05:13 PM~16367321
> *and all you guys sound like a bunch of gang bangers!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 10:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

H


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

A


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

T


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

E


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

R


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 02:17 AM~16361074
> *PUT THAT ON THE VIDEO</span></span></span>
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :drama:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 05:00 PM~16367177
> *THE 31st WILL ONLY BE A HOP THATS IT... NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC.... SO LEAVE YOUR SHOW CARS AT HOME...... HOPPERS ONLY...  DONT WAIST THE SPACE.... LETS KEEP IT NICE AND SIMPLE.... :|
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 21 2010, 06:25 PM~16367476
> *:sprint:
> *


 :dunno: POEPLE MAKING IT BIGGER THAN WHAT IT IS!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 05:32 PM~16367539
> *:dunno: POEPLE MAKING IT BIGGER THAN WHAT IT IS!! :biggrin:
> *


yea they got it wrong..the beef iz on the grill.. :cheesy:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 21 2010, 06:33 PM~16367548
> *yea they got it wroung..the beef iz on the grill.. :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

AND WE NEVER SCARED!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 05:00 PM~16367177
> *THE 31st WILL ONLY BE A HOP THATS IT... NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC.... SO LEAVE YOUR SHOW CARS AT HOME...... HOPPERS ONLY...  DONT WAIST THE SPACE.... LETS KEEP IT NICE AND SIMPLE.... :|
> *


shit i just got tags on my shit and i was excited as hell to drive it,but fuck it aslong as there is food and beer im there!!!!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*BAM BAM...
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1245536865372.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<a href=\'http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/?action=view&current=7b1d2b5f.flv\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/th_7b1d2b5f.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
2 LICK BETTY
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1245536864134.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<a href=\'http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/?action=view&current=d9e17c6d.flv\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/th_d9e17c6d.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
<a href=\'http://s183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/?action=view&current=85dc8ea0.flv\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/th_85dc8ea0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>

IMMA STREET FAME SUPER STAR!!
SEE YA SOON GENTLEMEN!!*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 06:50 PM~16367740
> *:0 shit!!!!u know how us GT'S DO IT!!!!
> *



THERE YOU GUYS GO GANG BANGEN AGAIN!!! :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 05:50 PM~16367740
> *:0 shit!!!!u know how us GT'S DO IT!!!!
> *


 WUT IT DO GOOD TIMER


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 04:00 PM~16367177
> *THE 31st WILL ONLY BE A HOP THATS IT... NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC.... SO LEAVE YOUR SHOW CARS AT HOME...... HOPPERS ONLY...  DONT WAIST THE SPACE.... LETS KEEP IT NICE AND SIMPLE.... :|
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :drama: :drama: :drama: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 05:50 PM~16367740
> *:0 shit!!!!u know how us I THOUGHT U HAD THE BIG M TATTED ON U SUMWHERE?  :rimshot:*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2010, 05:58 PM~16367816
> *WUT IT DO GOOD TIMER
> *


SHIT TRYING TO STAY DRY IN THIS FUCKED UP WEATHER!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 06:02 PM~16367861
> * "GT"!!!!</span>*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 06:02 PM~16367861
> *I THOUGHT U HAD THE BIG M TATTED ON U SUMWHERE?   :rimshot:
> *


WHATZ UP WITH DA DOG FA SHORT!!!!?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 05:06 PM~16367894
> *THAT SHIT DONT MATTER EAZY TO COVER UP WITH A BIG "GT"!!!!
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 07:02 PM~16367861
> *I THOUGHT U HAD THE BIG M TATTED ON U SUMWHERE?   :rimshot:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2010, 07:07 PM~16367912
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 06:05 PM~16367887
> *SHIT TRYING TO STAY DRY IN THIS FUCKED UP WEATHER!!!!
> *


FUKIN VALLEY FLOODING DOWG :biggrin: BUT WE READY FOR S.D. I THINK WE SHOULD STILL FIND A PARK AND BAR BQ ALL GOOD TIMES BEFORE HOPP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 06:06 PM~16367894
> *THAT SHIT DONT MATTER EAZY TO COVER UP WITH A BIG "GT"!!!!
> *


INK ON STAND BY :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 06:06 PM~16367894
> *THAT SHIT DONT MATTER EAZY TO COVER UP WITH A BIG "GT"!!!!
> *


*ON THE REAL :rofl::rofl:
THAT'S HOW I DID MY FIRST BABY MAMA.. :biggrin: 
I BEEN WITH MY NEW BITCH FOR 9 YEARS AND SHE STILL DON'T KNOW IT WAS EVER THERE!  *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2010, 06:10 PM~16367944
> *INK ON STAND BY  :biggrin:
> *


SHIT IM READY!!!!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 06:06 PM~16367894
> *THAT SHIT DONT MATTER EAZY TO COVER UP WITH A BIG<span style='color:blue'>JUST LIKE THIS CHAIO..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 06:13 PM~16367974
> *ON THE REAL :rofl::rofl:
> THAT'S HOW I DID MY FIRST BABY MAMA..  :biggrin:
> I BEEN WITH MY NEW BITCH FOR 9 YEARS AND SHE STILL DON'T KNOW IT WAS EVER THERE!
> *


I VOIDED OUT MY EX BITCH TO!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 06:13 PM~16367979
> *SHIT IM READY!!!!
> *


DONE DEAL !!!


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*MAYBE THIS ONE*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2010, 07:09 PM~16367931
> *FUKIN VALLEY FLOODING DOWG  :biggrin: BUT WE READY FOR S.D. I THINK WE SHOULD STILL FIND A PARK AND BAR BQ ALL GOOD TIMES BEFORE HOPP
> *


THERES J STREET WERE IT ALWAYS GOES DOWN!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 06:17 PM~16368021
> *THERES J STREET WERE IT ALWAYS GOES DOWN!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LETS TAKE IT THERE HOMIE 1ST THEN GET 2 BUSINESS


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 21 2010, 07:14 PM~16367992
> *JUST LIKE THIS CHAIO..
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*OR THIS ONE...*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2010, 07:18 PM~16368024
> *LETS TAKE IT THERE HOMIE 1ST THEN GET 2 BUSINESS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, BIGRUBE644, BiG J0HN 95, bigeddiesd1, FA $HO RIDAZ, Fleetangel

:wave: :wave:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 06:06 PM~16367905
> *WHATZ UP WITH DA DOG FA SHORT!!!!?
> *


*MAN SOME ONE STOLE THE LIL BITCH I WAS TELLING U ABOUT FROM MY UNCLES PAD.
IT WAS MY FAULT FOR SLIPPIN WITH MY PIMPIN!! :tears:

MY OTHER BITCH IS COMING INTO HEAT SOON, IMMA REPEAT THE BREEDING..
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/PUPS063.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HERE'S WAT THEY DID LAST TIME..
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/BABYCANSINO012.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/BABYCANSINO013.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

ONE WAY OR ANOTHER IMMA GET U A NICE ASS PUP PIMP JUICE!! :yes: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2010, 06:23 PM~16368081
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, BIGRUBE644, BiG J0HN 95, bigeddiesd1, FA $HO RIDAZ, Fleetangel
> 
> ...



WHATS GOING ON PIMP SKILLET.. :biggrin:
U GOT UR :drama::drama: READY?


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 06:28 PM~16368130
> *MAN SOME ONE STOLE THE LIL BITCH I WAS TELLING U ABOUT FROM MY UNCLES PAD.
> IT WAS MY FAULT FOR SLIPPIN WITH MY PIMPIN!! :tears:
> 
> ...


NICE DOGS .. WHAT BLOOD LINES U GOT.. FA$HO


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 06:34 PM~16368193
> *WHATS GOING ON PIMP SKILLET..  :biggrin:
> U GOT UR :drama::drama: READY?
> *


CANT WAIT HOMIE S.D. GOOD 2 US WE WANA CHILL WITH THE SD HOMIES


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2010, 07:36 PM~16368237
> *CANT WAIT HOMIE S.D. GOOD 2 US WE WANA CHILL WITH THE SD HOMIES
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 21 2010, 06:19 PM~16368033
> *OR THIS ONE....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 21 2010, 06:06 PM~16367894
> *THAT SHIT DONT MATTER EAZY TO COVER UP WITH A BIG "GT"!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 05:00 PM~16367177
> *THE 31st WILL ONLY BE A HOP THATS IT... NOT A SHOW OR A PICNIC.... SO LEAVE YOUR SHOW CARS AT HOME...... HOPPERS ONLY...  DONT WAIST THE SPACE.... LETS KEEP IT NICE AND SIMPLE.... :|
> *


guess imma have to hop mine :happysad:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, WinLoseOrTie

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jan 21 2010, 09:05 PM~16370212
> *
> *


ALEX ABOUT 2 GO OFF :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

:ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, individuals sd, BIGJOE619, 1 blck 66, allbluedup, BIG TURTLE, WinLoseOrTie

:wave: :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:rimshot:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 09:12 PM~16370308
> *:rimshot:
> *


YOU SEE WUT YOU STARTED :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:13 PM~16370323
> *YOU SEE WUT YOU STARTED  :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: man,,,,


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

CHUCKIEBOYGT, TROUBLESOME, GARCIA CUSTOMS, allbluedup

what up!!


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 01:46 PM~16365020
> *4. I AIN'T NEW TO THIS SHIT :nono: I AM TRUE TO THIS SHIT :yes: AND U WILL SOON SEE...</span>
> 
> 5.SWITCHING SETUP. :dunno: THAT'S HOW I KNOW U DON'T KNOW WAT UR TALKING ABOUT!  ASK ANYBODY FROM DIEGO WHO HAS HYDRO PARTS & BATTERY'S FOR SALE..  :biggrin:  WHERE EVER UR GETTING UR INFO FROM IS SETTING U UP FOR FAILURE..*
> [/b]











YOUR RIGHT,EVERYBODY DOES KNOW U FROM TRUUCHA 23.THIS IS A PICTURE OF YOU SAYING "I NEED THAT DUMP TRUUCHA".U SAY YOUVE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT BEFORE ME AND YET U STILL CANT HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH.WHILE YOUR ON THESE VIDEOS JUST SAYING THINGS,WHILE I BE ON THE COVERS OF THESE VIDEOS MAKING SHIT HAPPEN 4 THA GOODTIMES HOMEBOY.I THINK YOU NEED TO STEP YOUR GAME UP SIMP JUICE :0


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16370390
> *CHUCKIEBOYGT, TROUBLESOME, GARCIA CUSTOMS, allbluedup
> 
> what up!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*A LA MADRE............WHAT IT DEW, WHAT IT DEW!!!* :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 08:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam stefan lay off the pookie!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

Putting it down like Charlie Brown!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 
Line em up and GT will take'm down!! :twak: :twak: :twak: Orale Alex!!!


----------



## chapas (Jun 28, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chapas, v.i.p.1, jojo67, CHUCKIEBOYGT, allbluedup :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: Running circle around the rest! :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 08:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NUTTIN BUT GOODTIMES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Jan 21 2010, 09:12 PM~16370303
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, individuals sd, BIGJOE619, 1 blck 66, allbluedup, BIG TURTLE, WinLoseOrTie
> 
> ...


Wut up !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Take a breather homie !!!!!!!!!lolololol


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 21 2010, 07:13 PM~16367974
> *ON THE REAL :rofl::rofl:
> THAT'S HOW I DID MY FIRST BABY MAMA..  :biggrin:
> I BEEN WITH MY NEW BITCH FOR 9 YEARS AND SHE STILL DON'T KNOW IT WAS EVER THERE!
> *


THAT'S EASY JUST FIND ONE WITH THE SAME NAME LIKE MY NEIGHBOR :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 10:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CHINGASUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU :wow:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16370390
> *CHUCKIEBOYGT, TROUBLESOME, GARCIA CUSTOMS, allbluedup
> 
> what up!!
> *


What up big dog !!!!!!!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Jan 21 2010, 09:23 PM~16370456
> *:wave:
> *


Wut up doggie!


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Jan 21 2010, 10:11 PM~16371198
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Wut up serafin u ready for sd!


----------



## lucero63 (Mar 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 10:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*A LA MADRE...*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, RIDES3,* WinLoseOrTie*

:wow: ALEX IS BACK :0


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio+Jan 21 2010, 06:17 PM~16368021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Jan 21 2010, 11:44 PM~16372472
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


KEEP US POSTED HOMIES  I THINK ITS BEST WE START @ THE PARK THEN TAKE THE HOPP 2 THE SHOP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT  GT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 21 2010, 10:21 PM~16371362
> *Wut up doggie!
> *


*WHAT IT DEW.....* :biggrin:


----------



## bumberent (Jul 20, 2008)

FASHO I C U !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ttt*


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

WAT UP CHIO WE C U THERE UR CUZZIN SIAD HES UP FOR THE ROAD TRIP


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

TTT SD


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:22 PM~16370451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NOW THAT WAS FUNNY.. :rofl:
OK MY TURN... :biggrin: 

U SAY I'M NOT A FACTOR BUT U KNOW EVERY QUOTE I SAY IN EVERY VIDEO. :uh: 
1. WHAT I SAID TO THE A.Z CAT! :yes:
2. WAT I SAID ABOUT MY DUMP ON TRUUHA VOL 23. :yes:
I REALLY DO FEEL LIKE A SUPER STAR THANKS TO U...  
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1001b/super-star.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

HERE'S MR. WIN,LOSE OR TIE HIMSELF TELLING HIS GT HOMIEZ ABOUT THE DIEGO SHOW. :rimshot: :rofl:* :rimshot:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

:420:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 23 2010, 09:18 PM~16389901
> *NOW THAT WAS FUNNY..  :rofl:
> OK MY TURN...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Jan 23 2010, 09:18 PM~16389901
> *NOW THAT WAS FUNNY..  :rofl:
> OK MY TURN...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

View My Video


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 24 2010, 06:40 AM~16392460
> *View My Video
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

:run:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE ....


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 24 2010, 07:40 AM~16392460
> *View My Video
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:31 PM~16409571
> *TTT.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE ....
> *


X2  GT


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 25 2010, 07:31 PM~16409571
> *TTT.. GOODTIMES 4 LIFE ....
> *


ttmft x AMILLIE ON THAT


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

TTT i hope one of you Good Time boys come get this 62 wagon when you come down to SAN DIEGO


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GT TTT.......... FUCKIN WITH THE BEST


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

SORRY PEOPLE... THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT............... IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT......... I SWEAR ....... 619 366 3585 CHAIO....


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

fucc that chaio charge these fools 5 bucks at the gate make some of that money back


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :run: :run: :run:


----------



## WinLoseOrTie (Sep 29, 2006)

WE WILL TAKE IT TO J ST MARINA PARKWAY


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 26 2010, 06:10 PM~16421452
> *WE WILL TAKE IT TO J ST MARINA PARKWAY
> *


THERE YOU GO ALEX......THAT'S IT GOODTIMER!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 26 2010, 12:34 PM~16416968
> *TTT i hope one of you Good Time boys come get this 62 wagon when you come down to SAN DIEGO
> *


KEEP IT ON THE LOW. BIG JOE ITS A RAP.


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

lol do u ned a brougham project lol


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 26 2010, 07:10 PM~16421452
> *WE WILL TAKE IT TO J ST MARINA PARKWAY
> *


X2 WE GOING  GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 04:45 PM~16419527
> *SORRY PEOPLE...    THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT...............  IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT.........  I SWEAR .......    619 366 3585 CHAIO....
> *


SORRY 2 HEAR THAT HOMIE  :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 26 2010, 05:22 PM~16419964
> *fucc that chaio charge these fools 5 bucks at the gate make some of that money back
> *


WHATEVER IT TAKES GOOD TIMES IS IN


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*SAN DIEGO HOPP JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH THE HOMIES THEY SAID THEY LOOKIN FOR SOMEONE ELSE 2 HOPP AGAINST OUT HERE WE STILL TRYING 2 MAKE SOME PLANS FOR SUNDAY GOOD TIMES CC *


----------



## bigANDY87lux (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Jan 26 2010, 04:45 PM~16419527
> *SORRY PEOPLE...    THERE WILL BE NOT HOP ON THE 31 DUE TO THE FACT THAT SOME SORRY PUNK PIECE OF SHIT LOW LIFE JUMPED MY GATE HERE AT THE SHOP AND STOLE 2 ADEX DUMP AND A DOUBLE PUMP SETUP AND 2 NEW MOTORS TOOLS ECT...............  IF THERES ENY INFO FOR THE MISSING PARTS I GOT 2g's FOR THATS INFO IF IT LEADS ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION.... IM NOT PLAYING TO WHO EVER STOLE THESE PARTS FROM ME IMMA HURT YOU AND I WONT MIND GOING TO PRISON FOR IT.........  I SWEAR .......    619 366 3585 CHAIO....
> *


What's up primo that's some fucked up shit,if you find out who did it fuck it,primo ill roll with you mutha fucka don't mind going back for a lil strech. Hit me up when you get a chance


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WinLoseOrTie_@Jan 21 2010, 09:27 AM~16362486
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B'CITY (Aug 4, 2009)

damm chaio thats fuckup when u find who did that punk shyt :twak: knoc them out then land the hopper on them fuc it three licks to the bumper fuckit :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: theif........lollololol dam im sick


----------



## GUDTMS48 (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 26 2010, 12:34 PM~16416968
> *TTT i hope one of you Good Time boys come get this 62 wagon when you come down to SAN DIEGO
> *


and you know someone will


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

u know anyone lookin for a 2 door brougham GUDTMS48


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

wat up don don


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGJOE619_@Jan 26 2010, 08:57 PM~16423191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what year ?and how much joe?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 26 2010, 09:00 PM~16423223
> *what year ?and how much joe?
> *


X2


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

its a 84 i got a 90 that ill throw in with it the 90 is missin the 5th ,sunroof, and rear end and the interior off the 90 is missing..


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

for you big john 32 or best offer and a motor lol... pm me if u want a deal


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i want a glasshouse


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*CHAIO RENT UR SPOT OUT.. GET SOME MONEY BACK NUGGA.. DONT TRIP PEOPLE TALK JUS WAIT AND U SEE.. 5 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR AND SOME DONATIONS. U GET IT BACK HOMIE!!! WE RIGHT HERE TO HELP NOT TO FUCK NOBODY OVER !!!! U NEED SOME PITS IN UR LIFE... U NEED SOME LET ME KNOW
GREYLINE... AGV.1 :biggrin: :biggrin: WE WANT TO GO TO SAN DIEGO AND MEET THAT SAN DIEGO GUY !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PURO GT.. NUGGA..  *


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Jan 27 2010, 11:32 AM~16429307
> *CHAIO RENT UR SPOT OUT.. GET SOME MONEY BACK NUGGA.. DONT TRIP PEOPLE TALK JUS WAIT AND U SEE.. 5 DOLLARS AT THE DOOR AND SOME DONATIONS. U GET IT BACK HOMIE!!! WE RIGHT HERE TO HELP NOT TO FUCK NOBODY OVER !!!! U NEED SOME PITS IN UR LIFE... U NEED SOME LET ME KNOW
> GREYLINE... AGV.1  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  WE WANT TO GO TO SAN DIEGO AND MEET THAT SAN DIEGO GUY !!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  PURO GT.. NUGGA..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

